# Apologetics book by James Taylor



## cih1355 (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of the book, _Introducing Apologetics: Cultivating Christian Commitment_, by James E. Taylor? 

Here is a link to the book on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Introducing Apologetics: Cultivating Christian Commitment (9780801027864): James E. Taylor: Books


----------

